# Heavy Lifting(biceps)



## MeanCuts (Feb 7, 2003)

I started lifting heavy(biceps) with a curl bar about a month after starting I developed pain in my forearms.A friend of mine had the same thing happen to him and went to the doctor and was told it was tendinitis.He told me he switched to the strait bar and it went away.Taking his advice I switched to a strait bar and it went away completely.Have any of you experienced this?Is a curl bar only for light or comfortable weights?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 7, 2003)

Depends on the person, for me the straight bar was giving me the same pain and switching to the EZ bar is what helped me.


----------



## CelticWarrior (Feb 7, 2003)

You ever try changing where you place your hands?
I know one guy in my gym who couldn't do use a narrow grip on the curl bar but when he widened his grip the pain went away.

Just a thought


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> ... for me the straight bar was giving me the same pain and switching to the EZ bar is what helped me.



same here.


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Depends on the person, for me the straight bar was giving me the same pain and switching to the EZ bar is what helped me.



Yeah like a lot of things in lifting it depends on the person guess the best thing is to experiment and see what works for yourself but asking around can usually give you some new ideas to work with


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CelticWarrior *_
> You ever try changing where you place your hands?
> I know one guy in my gym who couldn't do use a narrow grip on the curl bar but when he widened his grip the pain went away.
> 
> Just a thought



I think that's a cool idea i'm gonna try it.I do change my grip on the strait bar once I drop some weight I use a closer grip bringing my elbows in.I think it helps isolate the bi's and it's a good finisher for me.Thanks for the thought


----------



## Pepper (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeanCuts *_
> I started lifting heavy(biceps) with a curl bar about a month after starting I developed pain in my forearms.A friend of mine had the same thing happen to him and went to the doctor and was told it was tendinitis.He told me he switched to the strait bar and it went away.Taking his advice I switched to a strait bar and it went away completely.Have any of you experienced this?Is a curl bar only for light or comfortable weights?



I had that once. In my case it hurt like hell when I let go of the bar. I lifted through it and just started letting go of the bar slowly. Then I was told about Glucosamin (sp?) and started taking it. It went away never to return.


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: Heavy Lifting(biceps)*



> _*Originally posted by Seahawks51 *_
> I had that once. In my case it hurt like hell when I let go of the bar. I lifted through it and just started letting go of the bar slowly. Then I was told about Glucosamin (sp?) and started taking it. It went away never to return.



It got to the point for me that as soon as I picked up the EZ bar it hurt and I could also feel it in some of my other workouts just not nearly as much.I've been taking Glucosamine(1000mg) twice a day since the beginning of January.I personally haven't noticed any difference,but i've heard it takes a while to work.


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 7, 2003)

Straight Bar gave me makpr problems...now it's EZ Bar all the way unless I'm going very light and doing something like 21s.


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Straight Bar gave me makpr problems...now it's EZ Bar all the way unless I'm going very light and doing something like 21s.



What is makpr?Did you mean major?If so what kind?I had major problems from the EZ bar in my forearms but i've heard people say the strait bar hurts their wrists doesn't mine though.


----------



## sandwich (Feb 10, 2003)

well guess that postion was not agreeing with you...a straight bar puts more stress to the wrists, from the angle it dosent have..but if it works for you..do it! i use the curl bar...and loaded weight on it. no probs...you use your arms..esp the forearms in everything...(almost) so they get alot of use. most of the time, over use..so theyre pron to injury. just watch for any pain in the arm area...


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sandwich *_
> well guess that postion was not agreeing with you...a straight bar puts more stress to the wrists, from the angle it dosent have..but if it works for you..do it! i use the curl bar...and loaded weight on it. no probs...you use your arms..esp the forearms in everything...(almost) so they get alot of use. most of the time, over use..so theyre pron to injury. just watch for any pain in the arm area...



That's really good advice.I always try to listen to my body.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

I see it this way. whichever one you 1st start going heavy with ends up straining the tendons regardless which bar you use.  Changing the bar changes the angle thus changinmg where the stress is placed on the tendons.   Going from straight bar for example to angled bar adjusts the angle of the tendon where you caused the little tears to be facing more towards the inside of your arm.    Sort of like taking a twig and slightly breaking it where it splinters.   Then taking the stick and rotating it half way around. the splintered area is now vertical  and the parallel part of the stick is not broken.   (hard to put this theory in words for some reason)    This is my theory though   don't go looking in a med book for more info on this.  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

btw for the record I have it going on in both arms myself right now. at the bottom of bicep in the bend of my elbow area.  Horrible pain.   I wrap them with those elbow wraps on arm day and Also have to use the ez bar for best comfort.  I still do straight bars too for certain workouts and live with it.  (not something I would ever advise).  My advise is Ibuprophen,  ice, and resting it.


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I see it this way. whichever one you 1st start going heavy with ends up straining the tendons regardless which bar you use.  Changing the bar changes the angle thus changinmg where the stress is placed on the tendons.   Going from straight bar for example to angled bar adjusts the angle of the tendon where you caused the little tears to be facing more towards the inside of your arm.    Sort of like taking a twig and slightly breaking it where it splinters.   Then taking the stick and rotating it half way around. the splintered area is now vertical  and the parallel part of the stick is not broken.   (hard to put this theory in words for some reason)    This is my theory though   don't go looking in a med book for more info on this.  hahahaha



Think you might be right heavy lifting(biceps) puts a lot of strain on your tendons regaurdless.I haven't seen it in a med book or workout mag just one of those things you find out


----------



## firestorm (Feb 11, 2003)

Welcome to the Board MeanCuts!!  Glad to have a new member expeciallly the ones that agree with me!!!


----------



## sandwich (Feb 12, 2003)

be careful with straight/curl bar curls..you use alot of weight and like mentioned..alot of stress is put on the lower bi tendon...believe me i know!!! if yer experiencing pain in the lower bi area..its prob the tendon...and that means lay off! you do not wanna tear that. i did and i will never be the same. i ignored the pain i had in that area, not realizing what it was and regret it majoraly.


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sandwich *_
> be careful with straight/curl bar curls..you use alot of weight and like mentioned..alot of stress is put on the lower bi tendon...believe me i know!!! if yer experiencing pain in the lower bi area..its prob the tendon...and that means lay off! you do not wanna tear that. i did and i will never be the same. i ignored the pain i had in that area, not realizing what it was and regret it majoraly.



Yeah I hear ya gotta listen to your body and be able to tell the difference between a good pain and a bad one.The pain wasn't in the bicep though it was in the bone in my forarms.Since I swichted to the strait bar it feels really good no pain anywhere  Plus I try not to over do it like I don't lift so heavy I swing the bar like I see some other guys doing.Thanks for the input


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 12, 2003)

I get a weird pain that kinda shoots up my forearms in the few seconds immdiately following a set, but never anytime else. i think mine is from the skateboarding i used to do.


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> I get a weird pain that kinda shoots up my forearms in the few seconds immdiately following a set, but never anytime else. i think mine is from the skateboarding i used to do.



Yeah my brother's all banged up from skateboarding think that could be why you get pain do you get a lot knee/wrist pain also?


----------



## cornfed (Feb 14, 2003)

straight bar all the way baby 

on a side note... st bar tends to use the bi more completely when you use a wide grip.  That's why I use the pre weighted short bars w/ a thumbless grip where my thumbs are parallel to the bar outward and touching the wheights.  Best thing I've done for my bis and it works out in the mechanics of it as well 

JMO


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> straight bar all the way baby
> 
> on a side note... st bar tends to use the bi more completely when you use a wide grip.  That's why I use the pre weighted short bars w/ a thumbless grip where my thumbs are parallel to the bar outward and touching the wheights.  Best thing I've done for my bis and it works out in the mechanics of it as well
> ...



Amen cornfed strait bar works great for me


----------



## firestorm (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sandwich *_
> be careful with straight/curl bar curls..you use alot of weight and like mentioned..alot of stress is put on the lower bi tendon...believe me i know!!! if yer experiencing pain in the lower bi area..its prob the tendon...and that means lay off! you do not wanna tear that. i did and i will never be the same. i ignored the pain i had in that area, not realizing what it was and regret it majoraly.



Yea we can see how your arms have been negatively effected from your pic Sandwich  hahahahahaha    Your arms look great but I know where your coming from.  Injuries like those linger forever.   Just like back problems.  I injured my back in 1989 and to this day it has never been the same   I can't put more then 315 across my shoulders when squatting cause of the pressure it puts on my lower back just standing upright.   I tell everyone,, FORM is the most important aspect of weight training without question.  Secondly knowing the difference between pain and injury.


----------



## frusht (Feb 16, 2003)

i used to get it on straight bars, but then someone told me to not put my thumb under the bar, and i don't anymore and i have no pain


----------



## firestorm (Feb 16, 2003)

Yea well Fruit,, nobody in their right mind puts their thumb under the bar in the 1st place for curls.  I'm sure he is using the proper grip.  It is tendon strain which is very common with new trainees.  The muscles get stronger faster then the tendons so the tendons are strained now SHUTUP like I told you in all the other Threads.


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yea well Fruit,, nobody in their right mind puts their thumb under the bar in the 1st place for curls.  I'm sure he is using the proper grip.  It is tendon strain which is very common with new trainees.  The muscles get stronger faster then the tendons so the tendons are strained now SHUTUP like I told you in all the other Threads.



I use a normal grip.i used to use the curl bar as a finisher and never had any problems with it until I went heavy.Now I totally stopped using it just using dumbells,strait bar,cables&chin-ups.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 17, 2003)

yea meancuts,, like i stated earlier,, your muscles get stronger faster then the tendons.  You strained them.  I've done it many times myself.


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> yea meancuts,, like i stated earlier,, your muscles get stronger faster then the tendons.  You strained them.  I've done it many times myself.



If that's the case then why did the pain stop when I switched bars and actually added weight?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 17, 2003)

because you turned your wrist which changed exactly where you tendon was being stressed before.  What actually happens to those tendons when strained are a bunch of little tears.  Its similar to taking a twig from a tree, bending it just enough to hear it start to crack and shread, then taking the stick and turning it slightly left or right and when you start to bend the stick again,, it's a fresh area of the stick not damaged "yet" by little tears and rips.


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> because you turned your wrist which changed exactly where you tendon was being stressed before.  What actually happens to those tendons when strained are a bunch of little tears.  Its similar to taking a twig from a tree, bending it just enough to hear it start to crack and shread, then taking the stick and turning it slightly left or right and when you start to bend the stick again,, it's a fresh area of the stick not damaged "yet" by little tears and rips.



Cool thanks for the info it makes sense cause I never trained heavy with the EZ bar before  How long do you think I should wait before I try lifting heavy with the EZ bar again?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 17, 2003)

Well in theory, you would be best not to make dramatic jumps in weight. (20lb jumps or more) It would be more benificial to make gradual gains strengthing the tendons along the way.  I've done it both ways and noticed that when I came along slowly and gradually I didn't wind up with any of the bothersome aches and pains.  When I'd get more agressive and slap the big 45's and maybe 10's  on the end of the bar and grit my teeth and turn red for 3 reps was when I found these injuries pop up.  So be sure to warm up properly with some light warmup sets and don't take such dramatic jumps in weight on excercises your more succeptible to injury with.  Use the straight bar for heavy days and save the EZ bar for your medium/light days until the strenght is up to where you like it. Then you should be able to handle the heavier weights with the ez bar.


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 17, 2003)

Firestorm you think using the curl bar as a finisher on heavy days is a good idea?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 17, 2003)

No not really Mean.  I'd do straight bar then preacher ez curls then a finisher.  or maybe  EZ bar 1st on a light day  followed by some alt. d/b curls and then concentration curls.  but no I'd never put EZ curls last.

That would be sort of like doing Flat bench presses last on chest day.  or incline bench presses last.


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> No not really Mean.  I'd do straight bar then preacher ez curls then a finisher.  or maybe  EZ bar 1st on a light day  followed by some alt. d/b curls and then concentration curls.  but no I'd never put EZ curls last.
> 
> That would be sort of like doing Flat bench presses last on chest day.  or incline bench presses last.



I hear ya I consider anything after heavy a finisher  usually after heavy I do iso dumbell or cables and my last exercise is always chin-ups thought about rotating the EZ bar in with iso dumbells/cables


----------



## firestorm (Feb 17, 2003)

Well I'll tell you Mean you want an excellent routine, take a look at Gopro's workout section at the top of this forum.  I've been doing it for the past several months and it has been awesome.  He has it broken down into 3 different routines which you may have seen mentioned in some of the boards here.  1st is POWER week   2nd is REP week  and the 3rd week is a SHOCK week.  this goes for every bodypart and definitely worth a look see.


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well I'll tell you Mean you want an excellent routine, take a look at Gopro's workout section at the top of this forum.  I've been doing it for the past several months and it has been awesome.  He has it broken down into 3 different routines which you may have seen mentioned in some of the boards here.  1st is POWER week   2nd is REP week  and the 3rd week is a SHOCK week.  this goes for every bodypart and definitely worth a look see.



Thanks bro i'll take a look at it


----------



## firestorm (Feb 17, 2003)

Your welcome any time.


----------

